# extremely high TSH



## hwiggy (Mar 7, 2010)

I could really use any and all input anyone is willing to give. I have hypothyroidism, but my question is not really for me*it's for my friend. I feel it's a pretty serious situation.

Me* I am on 150 mcg synthroid. My hypothyroidism seems to be fairly well controlled; I get blood tests every 6 months or so, and always ask to be kept under 2 TSH. My doc (GP) is willing to do this.

My friend* also has hypothyroidism, with high cholesterol. Both of his parents have diabetes. Here is the difficulty:

He started with a GP, and ended up on the exact same med level as me, synthroid. At some point, he switched to a holistic doctor, stopped synthroid, and started taking naturthroid. He also went on a special diet, and has gradually decreased his naturthroid. His holistic doc bases everything on how the patient feels/seems. He does not do blood tests for TSH levels. My friend has been depressed for over a year; I was concerned and begged him to go to GP. He went back to the GP; his TSH was in normal range, but cholesterol was bad. He started on Lipitor. He recently went back to GP, and his TSH was OVER 60!! I am concerned for him, for several reasons* He has been depressed, he has been cutting back on naturthroid because he gets heart palpitations/racing heart and is thinking he is taking too much. He is mixing Lipitor/GP and naturthroid/holistic doc. His holistic doc also had him on stuff for adrenals, and he says he lost 17 pounds in 4 weeks.

I'm really worried about him; he does not trust the GP; so I don't feel he will go back to him for thyroid meds. Could he have up and down thryoid problems? Doesn't high TSH level make cholesterol levels worse? I'm concerned he is headed for worse damage. I suggest an endocrinologist, in light of his thyroid fluctuation and family history of diabetes, but he said, 'no one recommended i go to an endocrinologist.'

HELP!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hwiggy said:


> I could really use any and all input anyone is willing to give. I have hypothyroidism, but my question is not really for me*it's for my friend. I feel it's a pretty serious situation.
> 
> Me* I am on 150 mcg synthroid. My hypothyroidism seems to be fairly well controlled; I get blood tests every 6 months or so, and always ask to be kept under 2 TSH. My doc (GP) is willing to do this.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your friend is having such issues. He has been experiencing alot of movement in thyroid hormones and isn't probably thinking as clearly as he should so it's good you are looking out for him.

I would agree that having an endo take a look would be a good idea.

It would be a good idea for your friend to get copies of all labs that have been run on him so far along with treatment history so when he sees the endo they can evaluate past experience plus most likely order new labs for a dx.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hwiggy said:


> I could really use any and all input anyone is willing to give. I have hypothyroidism, but my question is not really for me*it's for my friend. I feel it's a pretty serious situation.
> 
> Me* I am on 150 mcg synthroid. My hypothyroidism seems to be fairly well controlled; I get blood tests every 6 months or so, and always ask to be kept under 2 TSH. My doc (GP) is willing to do this.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board. For one thing, it is not good that he tinkers with his throxine replacement. Hypo and hyper both cause arrhythmia (palps) and he should be getting regular labs for thyroid every 8 weeks.

It also is not a good thing when the right hand is doing stuff that the left hand does not know about. If both doctors are working in concert, that is quite another story.

As Lovlkn has stated, "It is a good thing you are looking after your friend."

I suggest antibodies' tests and the other tests listed..........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin*binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

We are here for you and your friend.


----------

